# Having a baby in Cape Town



## moroby100 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello, 
I am 3 months pregnant with my first baby and have recently moved to Cape Town. I now need to find an obstetrician but not sure where to start, should I just find a hospital or mediclinic in town and ask for a list of their obs people (I'm quite near the CBD) or can anyone recommend someone, I'm currently going round in circles and not really getting anywhere. 
All advice appreciated.


----------

